# Harry Potter Memes



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

So yo use this thread to post Harry Potter memes or funny pics related to Harry Potter. I will get this started


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

:lol I love the Horny Harry ones. There's this one that I can't find where it goes
Harry: Hey Hermione, do you want me to tell you what Ginny screamed when I took her virginity?
Hermione: No please don't--
Harry: Oh, you already know
Hermione: *shocked facial expression*

And then here's this one


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> :lol I love the Horny Harry ones. There's this one that I can't find where it goes
> Harry: Hey Hermione, do you want me to tell you what Ginny screamed when I took her virginity?
> Hermione: No please don't--
> Harry: Oh, you already know
> Hermione: *shocked facial expression*


That's my favourite type of these memes oh and I got the one you mentioned


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BEST ONE RIGHT HERE!!!!!!!:


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> BEST ONE RIGHT HERE!!!!!!!:


I so wanted her dead more than voldemort at the time. Then I go on the internet and find out she was most likely gang raped by the centaurs so kinda lessens the want her dead part.

http://www.cracked.com/article_19397_the-5-most-depraved-sex-scenes-implied-by-harry-potter.html


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

missingno said:


> I so wanted her dead more than voldemort at the time. Then I go on the internet and find out she was most likely gang raped by the centaurs so kinda lessens the want her dead part.
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_19397_the-5-most-depraved-sex-scenes-implied-by-harry-potter.html


You're lying MissingNo. And one musn't tell lies!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> BEST ONE RIGHT HERE!!!!!!!:


Amen to that. She annoyed me a lot more in the books themselves than the movie lol


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This is seriously like one of my favorite gifs ever. It makes me feel so happy.


Chopper Majeure said:


>


I've never seen this one before. I actually laughed out loud. Awesome.


fanatic203 said:


>


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Some things you might not have picked up on in the books


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

i love harry potter, but i love their memes even more!Thanks y'all! XD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

HP memes rock!!! Love the one with Dumbledore explaining they can't reawaken the dead yet 'let's use the time turner to save Buckbeak' LOL!!!


----------

